# XTR Shifter 8fach, neu



## Caligula2 (9. November 2003)

Läuft heute ab, lasst Euch nicht das Schnäppchen entgehen!



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3635158394&category=9201&rd=1


----------

